# starting to feel like me again



## rainboteers

I am starting to get a little better! I don't know why, but I hope it continues. I am taking celexa and reading Janine's book. I am also trying to work on some of my issues with my brother, I am letting go of the situation and realizing its not my fault that he doesn't want a relationship with me. It still hurts, but you can't make someone care about you. I would say I am 50% better than I was.


----------



## mcsiegs

I can't tell you how happy it makes me to hear that! 50% is a wonderful improvement!

As for your brother, I can relate to the family issues. My dad was always abusive to my mom and me. He was also a big alcoholic and is serving 4-10 in state prison for a drunk driving incident where someone was killed.

I realized during this that I will never have a relationship with him, but that's ok because I am living my life right.

Rainbo - keep it going! We are all here for you!!


----------



## Universal

it's great to know that you are recovering. i think even being 10% better is a major shift for anyone with dp/dr. personally i think it's all in my head and sometimes i let myself down instead of being positive at all times. so i slip back into my meanderings instead of going forward to recovery. anyway, hope you feel even better!


----------



## Sojourner

That's wonderful, rainbow! I'm so glad to hear it. ; )


----------



## rainboteers

Thanks! I don't want to sound ungrateful but I really want that other 50%! Found out I have low thyroid and crappy blood sugar. I have to take medicine for my thyroid for the rest of my life, eat better, workout, and hopefully that will bring me complete recovery. Everyone suffering might want to check your blood sugar (specifically have a hypoglycemia test), and get your thyroid checked (has to be a T3 and T4 test and you might want to see an endocrinologist). The thyroid controls all of your emotions. My dr. said people should be saying, "I love you with all my thyroid, instead of heart." Hope everyone is feeling better soon!!!


----------



## terri*

Great news, Rainbo!

Maybe soon no more "teers". 

I hope you get that other 50%. Why stop at 50?

Best wishes,
terri


----------



## enigma

Rainbo, to the extent that I've gotten to 'know' you, I've become very fond of you (as I'm very sure lots of people here have), and this is very good news.

Really makes my evening. 

e


----------



## rainboteers

Wow thanks! You just made my evening as well! 
Maybe soon it will be "rainbosmiles."


----------



## kchendrix

Good for you !!!!!! You are on the way!!!!


----------



## Monkeydust

Great to hear your getting better with the DP and all that.

Now you just need to try and cut down on excessive niceness lol.


----------



## rainboteers

uh oh, sorry to break the bad news, but I just am nice. That's part of feeling like me again. One of those mushy gushy empathetic caring people that just gets on everyones damn nerves lol...

I don't think I am excessively nice tho, I defineately have a terrible Bit*hy side. :wink:


----------



## Monkeydust

DSM-IV, page 78

Too-nice personality disorder 

Symptoms:

-Unusual amounts of kindness and/or general niceness over the past 6 months.
-A large amount of hugging.
-And smiling
-Generally being nice a lot.
-etc.

j/k. 

(In all seriousness, the level of niceness you have is just about right, probably. I'm gonna stop the siliness now lol).


----------



## rainboteers

You know what's really funny about that? Give it some time and I bet cha something like that will be added! I think drs and therapist are great and all, but with that damn book they are bound to find something "wrong" with you. :roll:

I do hug the people I am close to A LOT, but not others (actually kinda shy), so maybe there is hope for me. I also am not very smiley... so maybe I don't have the full blown disorder quite yet. :wink:


----------



## Guest

rainboteers said:


> . I am also trying to work on some of my issues with my brother, I am letting go of the situation and realizing its not my fault that he doesn't want a relationship with me. It still hurts, but you can't make someone care about you. I would say I am 50% better than I was.


I guess I'm being nosy, but familial relationship problems interest me because I have lots of them.
Do you want to tell about why he's rejecting you, if you know? I've already told my family tale of woe here too many times, how about someone else's?
(with explanations, if possible, to give it context and so I don't jump to concluding that the difficult sibs are narcissists, or something...  )


----------



## rainboteers

check your pm :wink:


----------

